# Sierra Foothills Home & Land - Between 2 Lakes!



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

3 bedroom, 2 bath, 1220 sq. ft. Home on 1 1/2 fenced acres. Gorgeous Sierra Foothill Views! Located between Lake Don Pedro and Lake McClure. (La Grange, Ca.) 

Very desirable area. Plenty of room for small Livestock and a Home Garden! Excellent Southern exposure. Great outdoor Recreation, Retirement, or Residential property. Easy access to State Hwy. 132. Shown by Appointment only. 

*Only....$145,000.*

(Home & Land in Center of Pic below)


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you for all the inquiries. Still available, Price now Reduced to.....*$139,000! *


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

*Final price reduction.....*$125,000!


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

*no longer available...please delete.*


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

*Back on Market!* and.....Price reduced for a quick sale.

Only......*$113,000.*

A great opportunity to own property in California's beautiful Sierra Foothills. A lot of potential here...take a look!

Thanks Folks.


----------

